# Some sort of build up around Bubbler Pump



## nbarr7655 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all. I have had a bubbler in my tank for a few months now and have noticed something that bothers me. My tank is a ten gallon tank so I have a small bubbler. The pump sits on top of the filter cover and just below the hose leads down the bar for bubbles. I have noticed that on the service around the lid of the fish tank as well as on the hose for the bubbles that there is a crust like residue covering all of it. My water as far as I know doesn't contain high amounts of anything although I have never done a test on it.

Should I test my fish tank water to see what it is high in and go from there? Or is someone able to tell me why this crust like substance is appearing. Thanks all!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like limescale. Is it white? Try taking it out of the tank and washing it off with vinegar.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

do you add salt to your tank? it could be the water splashing onto the tank and evaporating and leaving the salt behind, thats what happens on my tank


----------



## nbarr7655 (Feb 13, 2012)

snail said:


> Sounds like limescale. Is it white? Try taking it out of the tank and washing it off with vinegar.


Yes it is white. Is there anything I can add to the water to help prevent the lime scale?



drunkenbeast said:


> do you add salt to your tank? it could be the water splashing onto the tank and evaporating and leaving the salt behind, thats what happens on my tank


I do not.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Limescale is just deposits from the dissolved minerals in the water, you probably have hard water like I do. The problem with adding something to the water is that the fish swim in the water and you don't want to hurt them. Try washing off with vinegar away from the tank then rinse and replace, it shouldn't be too hard. As for the parts of the tank that are not in the water you might be able just to wipe it off with a cloth and vinegar without removing it.


----------

